# selle SMP strike ladys



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

I know the question of saddles is often brought up but I searched the forums and couldn't find any specific feedback about the 
SMP strike for women. Anyone have one and if so what do you think about it? I ride a terry tri gellismo. Big hang up is it is so wide I find that it gets in my way. Comfort is ok. I am hoping for a narrower saddle with a cutout. And not to soft. Is there such a thing?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Selle San Marco*

I like a firm saddle with a narrow nose and not too wide rear. I found one I love in the new Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour Arrowhead K (yes its a mouthful). It is a T shape with narrow nose and cutout. The rear flexes and is not too wide to cause chafing. I did all kinds of measurements after my Terry Zero X wore out and I love this saddle. I purchased it from www.Trivillage.com, which was great on delivery. Hope that helps.


----------



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

*thank you*

thanks for the reply. I guess I will keep trying to research different seats. I had a fizik on my Giant OCR Aow1 and it was soooo uncomfortable. I have the terry but still not 100% satisfied. Wish I could see the womens version of the selle SMP up close.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Womens forum*

I recently found the Team Estrogen website forum to very helpful in things such as saddles and gear. You might want to check it out and see if anyone has tried the saddle there.


----------

